# Summer carp derby Heron Pond Metro Park June 13th



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

When? June 13th 2009 9am-9pm
Where? Heron Pond Metro park in Columbus, off Williams Rd
What? Summer Carp derby.
All are welcome to join us for a day of carp fishing and fun.
Events and Carp fishing seminars: 
How to catch'em. Both Euro and American Style. 12pm
Fish fry with all the fixings 1pm -2pm
Bait making, "Everyone has a favorite recipe for dough ball" share yours. 3pm
Take the kids fishing.! We will supply tackle to use if you don't have any. All day
Tackle swap "Leave something, take something" All day

Keep an eye on this post for further Info.
Thanks
Andy
PS: if you would like to volunteer to help with this venture please PM me.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great idea...if I'm in town that weekend I'll stop by for sure.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will stop by as well if I'm close.


----------

